# AMERICAN ROYAL in KC



## bowtieracin

I'm here in central Iowa and kinda looking at going down to the royal. Does anyone here go? Is it worth the trip?From the way it looks they have a vener area where a guy might get some new toys is this right? Any feedback would b great thanks in advance!!!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

We are entering this year. They will have vendors hawking their wares, activities, parties, music. A little bit of everything.

Our team is Meet My Meat. If we make the top 100, We will be happy. Come on down and look us up.

I will even let a bowtie racer hang with a blue oval guy.


----------



## smoke_chef

Awesome KC.. wish I were going. I wish you the best of luck and be sure to let us know you do!!


----------



## mballi3011

Really good luck in the Royal. It's on my to do list (or bucket list) but like everything else it's been put on the back burner for now. We hope you do better then 100 in fact I'm sure you will cause you are taking a little part of all of us here with you.


----------



## jdt

IMO its certainly worth going at least a couple times, It however is a sea of people and smokers,  the 400 + teams are spread out in five or six parking lots so unless you know where someone is the likelyhood of stumbling onto someone is very small, they do a ROYAL TOUR now, it takes you around to some famous people/teams and lets you see a little behind the scenes. Not sure what they charge for it but I do know the applications were due a several weeks back so that is probably out. Last time I was there the expo was more about the sauces, rubs and gadgets but there werre several of the big name pit makers reprsented, not sure what you are looking for but more than likely it will be there. If you like hay burners there are horse shows, lots of goat roaping music if you like that. We found one out of the way blues stage to hang out at for a sit down break.

Plenty of contests in iowa to check out to, at the royal its a big deal, the teams who would talk to you at a local event might just give you a passing "hi" at the royal.

Here is the official site link, check it out

http://www.arbbq.com/arbbq.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx

I think it was three years ago I wore a hawkeye t shirt and got free beers from Iowa teams cooking


----------



## beer-b-q

Good Luck *KCbluesNbbq*... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think it would be neat if the forum would have a booth there for our members to check in and be able to find each other...


----------



## DanMcG

Beer-B-Q said:


> Good Luck *KCbluesNbbq*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be neat if the forum would have a booth there for our members to check in and be able to find each other...


Cool Idea Beer, Although I'd never be able to attend,  it would be kool if SMF had a hospitality booth with snacks for people to enjoy and just a home base to gather at.


----------



## bowtieracin

i like the iowa shirt and free beer idea!! i'm sure gonna try and go if at all possible buy some suaces different to our area who knows


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

My team, "Meet My Meat", will be in spot 516. It is at the south end. I think we will be on the west end of the last row. All SMF members are more than welcome to stop by. You might get put to work. LOL. Just kidding. Would like to meet the people on here.


----------



## lugnutz

I'd like to make it down there, I'm off Sat Sun Mon but I need to cut wood before it gets nasty out. You're going to have great weather for the Que!  Good luck to you and your team


----------



## daddyzaring

I feel exremely stupid asking this, having spent all my life in the KCK area, but what all goes on at the American Royal?  I have heard about it year after year, but have no clue as to what costs there are, what all kinds of things there is to do.  I know I thought it use to be all about horses, but like I said I have never actually gone.


----------



## beer-b-q

*American Royal Barbecue Returns To KC*

POSTED: 10:47 am CDT September 30, 2010
UPDATED: 6:58 pm CDT September 30, 2010

KANSAS CITY, Mo. -- The annual American Royal Barbecue contest returns to the Kemper Arena parking lot and American Royal complex this weekend as the World Series of Barbecue.

The event opens today with barbecue teams moving into their spots, but the heaviest action takes place Friday through Sunday.

*Gates open to the general public at 3 p.m. Friday and 8:30 a.m. Saturday. Tickets can be purchased at the gates for $13 or at the Sprint Center box office the day of the event. Children ages 6 to 12 are $5 and those 5 and younger are free.*

The American Royal Barbecue contest is regarded as one of the top barbecue competitions in the world and brings in more than 500 teams to compete in a number of culinary contests.

The schedule of events for the American Royal is:
*Friday*
7 a.m. - 3 p.m.Contestant check-in/load in
8 a.m. - 11 p.m. Food Court open
9 a.m. - 10 p.m. BBQ Expo; Sauce Store
3 - 10 p.m. Gates open to the public
10 p.m. Fireworks

*Saturday*
8 am - 11 p.m. Food court open
8:30 a.m. - 11 p.m. Gates open
9 a.m. - 10 p.m. BBQ expo; sauce store
10 a.m. - 9 p.m. Kids activities
12 p.m. Invitational chicken category judging
12 - 4 p.m. Royal tour
12:30 p.m. Invitational rib category judging
1 p.m. Invitational pork category judging
1:30 p.m. Invitational brisket category judging
2 p.m. - 4 p.m.Jr. World Series of Barbecue contest
3 p.m. Side dish - vegetable judging
3:30 p.m. Side dish - baked beans judging
4 p.m. Side dish - potatoes judging
4:30 p.m. Dessert judging
5 p.m. Invitational, Junior World Series of Barbecue and sauce awards ceremony
6 p.m. Texas Hold 'Em tournament dinner
7 p.m. Texas Hold 'Em tournament
10 p.m. Fireworks

*Sunday*
6 a.m. - 12 p.m. BBQ breakfast vendors open
10 a.m. - 3 p.m. BBQ expo; sauce store
12 p.m. Chicken category judging
12:30 p.m. Rib category judging
1 p.m. Pork category judging
1:30 p.m. Brisket category judging
2 p.m. Sausage category judging
4 p.m. Open awards ceremony

Copyright 2010 by KCTV5.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

http://www.kctv5.com/news/25225289/d...209302010&ts=H


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

There will also be live music Friday starting at 5PM, with 4 bands, Saturday starting at 1PM, with 5 bands. We are to far back to catch the music, which might be a good thing so we can concentrate on our meat. Also an expo area with vendors showing off smokers, rubs and sauces, and various other things.

I will be taking plenty of pics so I can post some qview.

Everyone is welcome to stop by. Spot 516, "Meet My Meat", Is our team. See you there.


----------



## tom37

Just found out this AM from the big big boss at work that I have two tickets for two different parties and free train ride into the royal area. KCblues, I will be by at some point tonight. I also will try to take pics, Not sure that I have ever seen that many smokers in one place. This is probably the first contest that I have went to that I wasn't cooking, may be a nice change. And I sure hope the, hey thats too cool to leave with out, bug doesn't hit me. LOL the wife will be asleep when I get home so I will be allright at least for tonight. May need a place to sleep tomorrow night tho.


----------



## tom37

I have to say that hanging out is way different then being there cooking. WOW. In the past I have always had to worry about food, drinks and if everyone was having a good time. Last night was a nice break. OMG I think I saw some of the nicest butts ever at a BBQ. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It was actually hard to stay focused on the smokers at times.  I was a little bit disappointed in the vendor area, I would have thought there to be more who ha's doo da's and gadgets then there was. I wasn't really looking for anything in particular but I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna buy a set of 9 knives for 900 bucks and for sure not buying a 3000 dollar smoker. 

As always I was running just a few minutes late and almost missed our train ride into the Royal. KCT (Kansas City Terminal Railway) and Dean Machinery were two of the sponsors that helped put on this little party. It was a very different way to enter since the train took us right to the party spot within the Royal. I can't even guess what the cost may have been but I can only imagine it was way more then I make in a year or two even.

Most of the pics turned out poor but here is a few that made it.







Two of the team cooks.







Just in case anyone was to get out of hand.







And this was the only smoker that I took a pic of.













Waiting until the last minute to board the last train of the night.


----------



## lugnutz

maybe next year :-)  but I did get a nice load of wood cut today! I won't be able to get out of bed in the morning LOL


----------



## tom37

Don't feel bad Lug, you won't be the only one to sore to move tomorrow. With the comp last week I didn't mow my accounts since when I got home sat it rained and sun I went to work. Well, I paid the price today, Cut off about 8 inch's the had to re-mow and bag it. And started the prep to close my mom's pool. I sure wish I could function like I did 15 years ago. Thinking back now if I could redo the past I think I would treat my back a little better. Of course when I was a little younger I thought I was bullet proof.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

Well I finally am lively enough to even turn on the computer. Sure could have used another day off from work. It was a lot of fun to compete at the Royal, but sure does wear you out. Three days with about 6 hours of sleep. The wind came up early Saturday morning around 4 o'clock and blew a lot of our stuff around. Had to redo our canopy and chase stuff down. Just a little chilly.

We ended up 380 overall, out of 500. We did best in chicken with a 192, got a 258 with pork butt. Don't know what happened with our ribs and brisket. All of our neighbors loved them.







Forget to take picture of turn in box.







Ended up slicing butt.













Had a hell of party Friday night. A lot of people thought our team name meant something else.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Had a lot fun people come by and hang out with us.

The mess after the party. We had a special watermelon in the pan (_Captain Morgan met the melon_), lots of ribs and abt's. None left to snack on Saturday.







My crew. Eric, myself, and Dave.







The Double Deluxe held up great.







My crew has all the pics. I was to busy to get any. Will have to see what they have and post some.


----------



## DanMcG

Thats some great looking food KCBlues, They all look like winners to me!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

Thanks Dan. The brisket and butt tasted great today. I took some to work today and it lasted about 2 minutes. They all said it was the best they had ever had. Most of them have only had bbq joint food, which we all know is no where like those of us on this forum cook.

After having a chance to look over the scoring, I feel a lot better about where we ended up. Our chicken beat Johny Trig of Smokin Triggers, and some other well known teams. I knew it would be tough competition, the worlds best show up here. I had two rookies with me that have never done a competition before and not much smoking under their belts, but I am happy and proud of what we accomplished.


----------



## ugaboz

man that food looks great and i also went on friday afternoon and had a blast


----------



## bikes blues bbq

KCBlues,  In you signature line you have "*Severely *Modded Brinkman Smoke N Pit"  Would you be willing to share some info or maybe pics of the mods?

Thanks, Brad


----------



## tom37

Hey there Brad,

If you move your mouse over the words (double deluxe) it will highlight and you can click. This will redirect you to the build post for the mods KC has done.

P.S. I have seen his pit in action at the Royal. Its quite the makeover. He did an awesome job on it.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

Bike Blues, feel free to copy any of my mods.

Thanks for the kind words Tom.


----------

